# New owners for Worldmark?



## PA- (Apr 12, 2007)

The Timeshare Beat has been claiming that Cendant positioned the timeshare division for a buyout when they put them in Wyndham.  Now they are reporting wild speculation that the Bass Bros. in Texas may be the next owner of the Worldmark management company.

To me it appears that the merger between Trendwest and Fairfield is so complete that it would be impossible to sell the former Trendwest without also selling Fairfield, and I'm guessing it would take a rather large check to seal that deal.  Cendant paid about $1B in stock, etc for Trendwest.  How much would WVO go for?  With Fairfield included?

Fortunately, Gene's practiced his speech for the owner's meeting.  FIrst, Cendant was the finest company he had ever worked with in his 75 years in the industry.  Then, 2 years ago, he was pleased to introduce Mary Mahoney of Cendant at the owner's meeting (for some inexplicible reason), who was "the finest individual he's ever had the priviledge of working with".  Last year, it was Dave Pontius of Wyndham's turn to be the finest individual he's ever worked with.  So he should easily be able to use the same speech for the bassbros.  

Of course, this is all speculation, but one thing is pretty clear to me.  In the world of corporate conglomerates.  The former Trendwest WILL be sold again at some point, soon or not, and we the owners will once again take it in the shorts.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 12, 2007)

That's funny.  I thought your thread was going to be about people who actually purchased WorldMark credits.

I forgot that we are no longer the owners of WorldMark.  We are just the profit donors for WorldMark by Wyndham.


----------



## cotraveller (Apr 12, 2007)

PA- said:


> The Timeshare Beat has been claiming that Cendant positioned the timeshare division for a buyout when they put them in Wyndham.  Now they are reporting wild speculation that the Bass Bros. in Texas may be the next owner of the Worldmark management company.



Can you provide a link to the source of these wild speculations and rumors?  I did a search for Wyndham, Cendant, and Bass on the timesharebeat.com site and on the newer streettalkblog.com site and found nothing relavent.


----------



## PA- (Apr 12, 2007)

cotraveller said:


> Can you provide a link to the source of these wild speculations and rumors?  I did a search for Wyndham, Cendant, and Bass on the timesharebeat.com site and on the newer streettalkblog.com site and found nothing relavent.



I tried to find that link again, and noticed that it was from 2000, so pre-cendant.  Never mind.  Don't know if that rumor was founded or unfounded, but it was old news.  More recent articles within the last few months are once again speculating that Cendant positioned the company for a selloff, but who knows?  Anyway, at least Gene will be ready if so.


----------

